# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Ψαχνω σχεδιο για Μικροφωνικη LEM BABY Δειτε την Φωτογραφια!!

## yet!

Αγαπητοι μου φιλοι γεια σας.. Ετυχε και αγορασα μια παλαια Μικροφωνικη LEM BABY με  αναλογικο Echo Ταινιας.. Η μικροφωνικη αυτη ειναι σε πολυ κακη Κατασταση και για λογους Νοσταλγιας ( με μια τετοια παιζαμε την Δεκαετια του 70..) θα ηθελα να την αναπαλαιωσω... Αρχισα με επιτυχια διωρθωνοντας κατ αρχας τα Μηχανικα μερη και ετσι το Echo λειτουργει παλι αψογα.. Οταν ομως συνεδεσα τα ηχεια.. τοτε εγινε το κακο!! Φωτια και λαυρα εβγαζε απο την Πλακκετα του Τελικου ενισχυτη.. Με μια συντομη ματια ειδα οτι ο προηγουμενος "Μαστορας" ειχε αλλαξει ενα Τρανζιστορ το οποιο μου εβγαλε τις ...Φωτιες!! Δυστυχως για εμενα δεν εχω το Σχεδιο της  μικροφωνικης για να ξερω τι Τρανζιστορ ειναι αυτο και τι αλλα υλικα εχει αλλαξει αυτος ο περιεργος Μαστορας !! Για αυτο εαν απο εσας  καποιος εχει καποιο Σχεδιο θα με βοηθουσε παρα πολυ.. Για να σας Βοηθησω λιγο ειναι αυτη με τα δυο Τρανζιστορ 2Ν3772 στην Εξοδο..Εβαλα και μια Φωτο..Ελπιζω να σταθω Τυχερος.. Σας ευχαριστω πολυ.. Με εκτιμηση..Χρηστος

----------


## yet!

Εβγαλα και μια Φωτογραφια απο τον Τελικο ενισχυτη... Μου αρκει αν μπορει να μου πει καποιος πια ειναι τα δυο Τρανζιστορ που εχω σημειωσει με τα βελακια!! Σας ευχαριστω.. Με εκτιμιση.. Χρηστος..

----------


## crown

απο οτι δειχνει η φωτογραφια ειναι τρανζιστορ τροφοδοσιαs και εναι τα 2Ν3055

----------


## yet!

Ναι εχεις δικιο.. Ειναι τα 2Ν3055 αλλα το Προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να διαβασω τα αλλα δυο που ειναι σημειωμενα με τα βελακια.. Το ενα λυπει τελειως και το αλλο δεν ειναι εκεινο που ηταν εξ αρχης.. Με εκτιμηση..Χρηστος..

----------


## crown

δεs μηπωs ειναι σταθεροποιητικα LM 7812 εξαρτατε απο την τροφοδοσια του μετασχηματιστη

----------


## IOANNIS

εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι BD 711 η ΒD712

----------


## yet!

Λοιπον παιδια LM αποκλειεται να ειναι γιατι για σταθεροποιητες Τασης εχει τα 2Ν3055.. BD μαλον πρεπει να ειναι.. Το ενα ΡΝΡ και το αλλο ΝΡΝ.. ειναι στο σταδιο της προενισχυσης.. Χθες βρηκα μια Ιστοσελιδα και εκει παρηγγειλα το Σχεδιο στην Τιμη των 6 Ευρω.. θα περιμενω να ερθει και μετα θα σας ενημερωσω.. σας ευχαριστω που βρηκατε Χρονο για να με βοηθησετε.. Πολλους Χαιρετισμους.. Χρηστος..

----------


## radioamateur

Πως πανε οι ραδιοφωνικές εκπομπές φίλε yet;
Αν μπορεις ανέφερε μας καποιους γερμανικούς δικτυακούς τόπους με ερασιτεχνικές κατασκευες σχετικα με FM & AM αν βέβαια υπάρχουν!
Ελπιζω να λυσεις συντομα το τεχνικό πρόβλημα της μικροφωνικής αντίκας σου!
Καλές εκπομπες, κατασκευές, επισκευές!!!

----------


## yet!

Αγαπητε φιλε radioamateur γεια σου!!! Χαιρομαι που ακουω νεα σου.. Δυστυχως λογω "Μουσικων" υποχρεωσεων μου(Αυτον τον Καιρο γραφω αρκετα νεα τραγουδια μου) καθως και για λογους υγειας δεν μπορεσα να ασχοληθω με το πολυ κατατοπιστηκο Φορουμ μας.. Αλλα οπως βλεπεις ζω ακομα και ειμαι παλι εδω!! οσον αφορα την "Μικροφωνικη Αντικα",ηρθαν τα σχεδια πολυ γρηγορα και τα Τρανζιστορ που ζητουσα ηταν τα 4009 (ΒD 139) και 4010 (ΒD 140) Ελπιζω συντομα να εχω τα απαραιτητα εξαρτηματα στα χερια μου και να συνεχισω το εργο της ανακαινησης... Ξερεις με μια τετοια Μικροφωνικη παιζαμε Μουσικη Ροκ σε γεματους Σινεμαδες  στην Δεκαετια του 70 και περασα στιγμες "Διασημοτητας" που δεν θα τις ξεχασω ποτε..αν και τετοιες στιγμες δεν θα ξαναερθουν στο αμεσο μελον...Δυστυχως... Οσο αφορα τις εκπομπες μου.. φυσικα συνεχιζονται ακαθεκτα!! Παντα με μια μικρη Ισχυ και αναλογη εμβελεια.. αλλα με προσοχη, επαγγελματισμο και σεβασμο στον Ακροατη... Μην γελασεις αλλα και ο Ελληνικος Τυπος εμαθε για τα "καμωματα" μου στην Γερμανια και ενδιαφερθηκε να γραψει κατι για αυτα.. Περι του θεματος δεν θελω να πω αυτην την στιγμη περισσοτερα γιατι δεν ειμαι εκατο τις εκατο σιγουρος οτι θα ακολουθησουν δημοσιευσεις και ετσι δεν θελω να εκθεσω τον Φιλτατο Δημοσιογραφο μιας απο τις εγγυροτερες και μεγαλης Κυκλοφοριας Εφημεριδας των Αθηνων..Εαν υπαρξει κατι το θετικο θα σας ενημερωσω αμεσα.. Οσο για τα Γερμανικα σαιτ στο Ιντερνετ εψαξα και βρηκα κατι λιγα..Οι Γερμανοι εκ φυσης τους αρκετα φειδωλοι με ολα.. Φοβουνται να δημοσιευσουν κατι που ειναι καλο και το κρατουν για τους εαυτους τους.. Παντως κοιτα αυτα εδω και μπορει κατι να σου φανει Χρησιμο..Το πραγμα θελει παντως πολυ ψαξιμο..
http://www.hcrs.at/TRANMW.HTM
http://www.hcrs.at/MWSENDER.HTM
http://www.radio101.de/radio101/schalt.htm
http://www.dxzone.com/catalog/Shortw.../Pirate_Radio/
http://www.jogis-roehrenbude.de/Sender.htm
Καλη διασκεδαση... και πολλους Χαιρετισμους σε ολους τους φιλους του Φορουμ... Με εκτιμηση.. Χρηστος..

----------


## MAKHS

Καλημερα.Πιθανο (οπως φαινεται) να ειναι της σειρας BD που σε παλαιοτερες κατασκευες υπηρχαν σε διαφορες εφαρμογες.

----------


## radioamateur

Εντυπωση μου έκανε το αυτοταλαντωτο με την pl 504 σχέδιο αναλογο με αυτο που ειχε δημοσιευθεί στην αρχαιότητα στο περιοδικό "ο Ερασιτέχνης".
Εχει καποια πολυ ενδιαφέροντα σχεδια φιλε yet ή τουλαχιστον περνουμε καμια ιδέα για τυχόν βελτιστοποιήσεις ή τροποποιήσεις κλασσικων σχεδιων μηχανηματων εκπομπής!
Αναμένουμε το αρθρο για το ραδιοφωνικο σου σταθμό.
Καλές εκπομπες φίλε και σιδερενιος!!!

----------


## gsmaster

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι βρίσκεστε στην ενότητα "επισκευές" σε θέμα αναζήτησης ενός σχεδίου καμιά σχέση με RF    :Smile:

----------

